

Ask HN: Editing SQL DB via Remote desktop? (minor emergency) - mr_bill

I apologize in advance for the stupidity of this but maybe the task will be interesting for someone.<p>I'm a web designer who's setting up a Wordpress site for a client.  Our hosting situation is not good and the sysadmin is not helpful.<p>There are two rows in a specific table of the Wordpress site that I need to edit in order to get it working, however I don't have phpmyadmin or another gui to edit the DB.  I'm able to remote desktop into the server with the DB on it, but I have no idea what to do with the .FRM and .MYD files.  I'm in way over my head on this one and the sysadmin's not interested in helping.<p>Anyone have 10 minutes to troubleshoot this over gchat?
======
tyohn
How quick this was answered/people helped is remarkable. Kudos to the HN
community! Maybe there's a startup idea here - or maybe it already exists.
Typically I spend hours searching for answers online to programming/tech
questions or I end up chatting to a guru friend of mine - for the answers.

~~~
mattyb
StackOverflow?

------
piers
My advice - leave the .FRM and .MYD files well alone. If you can remote
desktop in (is it running on a windows server?) then bring up a command prompt
and edit it using that. Have a look at this -
<http://www.makeyougohmm.com/20040609/806/>

My second piece of advice would be to get a better host and sysadmin...

~~~
piers
email@piersonthe.net is the gtalk email address

~~~
flooha
Invited you on google talk, but you're listed as not connected.

~~~
piers
Sorry, forgot I wasn't connected...

------
ErrantX
The server should have the standard cmdline MYSQL admin installed on it (one
imagines).

Try opening a command prompt and running:

    
    
      mysqladmin
    

[obviously with username and password] If it is there us should let you run
the SQL commands you want. (ref: <http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/mysqladmin/>)

If you want an SQL prompt then mysql on the commandline (will 100% be there)
will work

    
    
      mysql -u <user> -p <password>
    

<http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/mysql/>

~~~
mr_bill
doesn't appear to have mysqladmin on it.

i've downloaded some mysql guis and am e-mailing them to myself so I can get
them onto the server. I found a few portable ones so I don't have to install
anything and tick them off.

~~~
ErrantX
it should have mysql - that is part of the standard install package (I think
it's auto installed too).

but eyh - your way sounds like a good methid, esp if your happier with a GUI

------
flooha
connect command: mysql -u<username> -p<password> <database_name>

update command: update <table_name> set <column> = '<your_change>' where
<some_column> = <some_condition>;

------
flooha
user: flooha on google talk.

~~~
mr_bill
just invited you

